# Doing a post-grad course without completing an under-graduate course ?  good idea ?



## milly123 (28 Apr 2011)

Hi ,

I'm considering signing up for a post-graduate (level 8) course in management. I don't actually hold an under-graduate degree(level 7) but will qualify for the post-grad on experience alone.

I know one pit-fall of doing this is that Revenue does not allow a credit on tuittion fees if one completes a post-grad without first having done an under-grad. course.   - Does anyone know the reasoning behind this ?

Also I was wondering if anyone knew of any other disadvantages of doing this, particularly with regard to career prospects in the future. ?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Sunny (28 Apr 2011)

None. If you have the experience and it's something you want to do, then do it. Can't see how it could damage your career prospects.


----------



## UFC (28 Apr 2011)

I agree with Sunny, there are no disadvantages. The fact that you don't have a degree won't matter if you are motivated.


----------



## horusd (28 Apr 2011)

I did this a good number of yrs ago in a similar discipline. Not a problem.


----------



## jdwex (29 Apr 2011)

No problem. Though level 8 is the same level as batchelor with honours.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2011)

jdwex said:


> No problem. Though level 8 is the same level as batchelor with honours.



jdwex is right. Level 8 is not usually described as post-grad. It is the same level as a 4 year Uni degree .

It you qualify for the course and are prepared to put in the work, it will stand to you. 

Go for it.


----------



## milly123 (30 Apr 2011)

Thank you. I am delighted to get such positive replies


----------



## bk777 (9 Apr 2012)

Hi Milly, I am considering further education but don't have a degree either. How did you get on and what colleges offer the type of courses?


----------



## milly123 (10 Apr 2012)

Hi there

I signed up for the undergrad course in business. It's going really well, almost finished the first year already. I decided to do a primary degree rather than a higher diploma as I am cOnsidering teacher training once it is completed ad the entry requirements stipulate a primary degree. Good luck with your decision.


----------

